# Forum Home Renovation Doors, Windows, Architraves & Skirts  Sliding doors

## terriqld

Hi Folks
I have a nice set of stain glass doors in my house that I would like to convert to sliding doors. Years ago I bought some doors that had steel fixtures with roller wheels attached at the top. From memory there was a metal fixture that attached to the wall over the door opening and then that was covered by a pelmet.Sliding the doors inside the walls isnt an option. Was wondering if anyone knows of these fittings and whether they are still available? Thanks Terri

----------


## pawnhead

door tracks

----------


## Geelong demo

if their is a local demoliton salvage yard have a look around. i let things like that go for the huge price of $5 most of the time :Smilie:  they may even have the right sized pelmet for you

----------


## Japes

piece of cake to hang. they have them at bunnies for about $13. they recommend they be used for doors less than 30kilos but apparently they are good for quite a bit more.
They come with the little plastic floor guide too so you just run a groove through the bottom of the door. if you're not keen to run a groove you can also buy little U shaped guides.

----------

